# Ru5ty's Build Thread, 2012 chevrolet cruze RS



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

well I've seen people doing this so i figured i would do my own.

Please feel free to ask questions regarding anything ive posted in this build thread 

Mod 1

EZ LIP

well i bought this on ebay because i really enjoy a car with a nice lip on the front.
it gives the vehicle a slightly lower and more aggressive look, while at the same time protecting the under edge of your front bumper.

here is the link for the product as found on Ebay:















SUBARU EZ-LIP FRONT BUMPER CHIN SPOILER VALENCE SPLITTER BODY KIT TRIM WING | eBay

installation was about 15 minutes
i put my car on car ramps to have better access underneath and to insure proper adhesion during installation

here are photos of the results:


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Ah the old garage door lip making a comeback with the cruze. looks good


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

That looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

the subaru lip fit on the RS


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Mod 2

CARBONFIBER BOW TIE AND TRUNK DEBADGE 


well not to much to say about this one, pretty straight forward.
stick the vinyl on and debadge the trunk 

here is the link for the item as found on ebay:

New Angeno Chevrolet Cruze Carbon Fiber Emblem Logo Mark Front & Rear Sticker | eBay

installation as well as debadging was about 20 minutes followed by a car wash 

here are the photos of the results:


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

the lip is advertized for a specific brand of vehicle but it will fit on all cars! even a model t ford!


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I could probably do without the lip, but I really like the bowtie matching the body color.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 3

T IS FOR TURBO, THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME
cookie monster reference 

so yea i bought a nice chrome "T" to add to the RS to meake it well..... A TRS!!!!

here is the link for the item on Ebay:
bought this from they same seller as the bow ties.















Angeno Chevy Holden Cruze 1.6 T mark Turbo Sport Decoration sticker | eBay

install was 5 minutes 

Here are pictures of the results:


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Not my cup o tea but u did a nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 4 

TINTED WINDOWS


This is one of the few changes i was looking forward to the most.
increase the look of any ride by tinting your windows

Here is the link to where i went to have my windows tinted:

PELTI Vitres Teintées

the owner of the business himself was one of the two guys who applied my tint.
i was unhappy with the tint on the left rear passenger window because it had a grain of sand between the glass and tint, so
he removed it completely and started over again on that window, this was by far the best service i have ever had at a tint shop.
plus the price was under my budget!

Here are the results 


































4 windows were tinted to 30% and the rear was tinted to 20%

DRAWBACKS:

cant open my windows for 2 hole days!!! OH NO! oh wait....... i have a sunroof 



30 percent here in the 2 front windows is illegal but barely noticeable, an officer would have to use a tint meter in order to try and issue me a ticket.

if your looking for a before and after the pictures in my "garage" are un-tinted


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Will that lip fit on a 2012 LTZ RS?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

yes, the lip is 100 percent universal and will fit any any car ever made by man! it is simply advertized for a different car, look at how its made on the website my friends, its just a piece of shaped foam with double sided 3m tape! 

one size fits all!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Did you happen to take a picture of the car before you put the lip on? How thick is that lip?

I only ask because I believe the lip on the Cruze Eco is fairly deep as it is, and this one might be shorter than the stock one. Looks great on your car though.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

hey extreme, i have a bit of the lip left over hence you cut off the rest when your finshed, every EZ LIP comes with 7 feet of lip trim. ill throw up some pictures with measurements tomorrow afternoon to give you a good responce to your question, also ill be at my deeler tomorrow so ill take a picture of an rs model and a eco model underneath to have a comparision. as for the befor pictures i believe that any picture of a 2012 rs cruze will serfice thant can be found on google images. ill also take a picture of the underneath of my car so you can see how much of my stock bumper is being covered up.

also thank you to everyone for your comments


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 5

SWITCHBACK LED'S

i like standing out in a crowd, even if its the littlest detail that most people may not notice.
its different and i think i may be the only one im my area that has these. oh and it looks awesome! 

Here is a link to the item as found on ebay:








7443 7444 Switchback LED Turn Signal Lights + Resistors | eBay


here is a link to the DIY that i did on this subject:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-ho...witchback.html


here is a link to the video of the results i posted on youtube:

2012 Chevrolet cruze led switchback led - YouTube


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Will those lights fit a 2012 LTZ?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

they should, im like 99% sure that all cruze cars have all the same lights in all trim levels except all thoes without fog lights of corse. when in doubt check the silvaina website and check your fitment 

here's a link for you:

https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/applications/automotive-lighting-systems/Pages/lrgmain.aspx


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Love love love my switchbacks! Best little detail ever


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 6

K&N PERFORMANCE AIR INTAKE

an amazing mod! my car sound's like godliness! pssssssttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
reveal your recirculation valve on your 1.4L turbo and have a nice growl at the same time!

install was about 30 minutes 

here is the link to the product where i bought it:

K&N 2010+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4 Intake

my experience buying from bad news racing was flawless,i live in quebec canada and i received it at my door in one week!
they give you a tracking number which it important now a days, also very quick responses to all questions and concerns.

here are the pictures of the results:























Drawbacks

EVERYONE looks at the car now when i drive by 

but then again.... is that really a drawback?!?!?!?!


A video will follow shortly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PB-RSbI8zI


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did you happen to take a picture of the car before you put the lip on? How thick is that lip?
> 
> I only ask because I believe the lip on the Cruze Eco is fairly deep as it is, and this one might be shorter than the stock one. Looks great on your car though.


That's definitely shorter than the OEM Eco lip. 

It looks good, though. Other Cruzes just look wrong without some kind of lip on the front.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry for the delay for the pictures extreme, it was pouring down rain so i dident have a chance to take the pictures. ill go back to the dealer soon and take the pictures as soon as we gat a break in the weather.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

for those of you who are intested in the EZ LIP MOD here are some pictures that may answer a few questions.


sorry for the delay 










































the pic where you see my face is the center of the front bumper underneath, and the other is towards the front tire on the side underneath.

the lip fits very well with the contours of the front bumper on the rs package.

any more questions regarding this mod?

so far no problems with the lip, this comes with the strongest double sided tape iv'e ever seen! 
still 100% adhesion even after driving through a thunderstorm in pouring down rain for 100km or so and
sitting through the rain for a few days.


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

Liking the way the intake sounds brother! Like the way things are going!


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

Btw, was the site you shopped on Welcome to Bad News Racing ?


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Lookin Good Ru5ty! Im Diggin the Build! I Like The switchback light idea a lot. Kudos!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

nathan[k] thanks man, and yes bad news racing is where i bought this intake, all other parts were bought on ebay.

starchy. thanks buddy


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 7

OBD 2 + TORQUE APP

i wanted to buy the zzp gauge pillar and get 2 gauge's to go in there to have a nice little boost and Air Fuel Ratio (AFR) Reading for when i buy my trifecta tune to help monitor the changes.

but at 99$ plus tax plus shipping for the pillar,
and roughly 120$ plus tax plus shipping for the two gauges i wanted,
i figured id save some money and have a non permanent install that would not alert police
cause around here they pull people over if they see gauge clusters or pods that are aftermarket and demand an engine inspection. :angry:

so i went on ebay. if you have been following my build thread you may have noticed i buy everything on there 

found this and ordered it, its a elm 327 obd 2 bluetooth adapter.


Item as found on ebay:








vGate Mini Small ELM327 v1.5 OBD2 OBD-II Bluetooth Auto Diagnostic Scanner | eBay



and then i went and bought torque on my samsung galaxy s III



Application as found on google play :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en


install was one minute,and configuring my gauge layout was about 10 minutes ( cause im picky )

i also relocated the car's obd 2 plug because with the bluetooth adapter plugged in, it stood out way too much and increased the chance of me bumping into it potentially damaging the plug, wires and harness

Here are the pictures:


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 8

WEATHERTECH FOOR MATS

i wanted to go all out to insure the proper protection of my interior with my first new car.
i don't think there is a better company out there at the moment that making these digitally fit to the car
so i forked out the most ive ever paid for floor mats and there are no regrets!

no more worry about major salt stains!!!!!
they look great!!!
light and durable!!!

Here is a like to the website (Canada) :

Homepage | WeatherTech.ca



Here are the pictures:


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I love my weathertech. The first thing I bought for the car. The trunk liner is a nice addition as well, if you tend to put things back there.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

*here is a small update:


*i had bought a set of led lights to replace my oem fog light bulbs

during the install while attempting to put in my new led lights i noticed that the led lights do not fit through 
the hole of the fog light houseing.

after trying to force one in it broke into several pieces.

*heres what i recomend:


*-full removeal of the front bumper would probably help, i tried with it still on.

-using a file, file down the edges of the top of the light to gain more clearence to fit through the oem houseing.

- shop for maby a low profile or a smaller set of led`s mine were 120 led`s.


*conclusion:

*i have one unbroken one that ill probably throw away, it was only 3 $ from china

i wish this would have worked out but **** happens, i guess ill just leave the oem lights in



i hope this has helped anyone who had any questions and were considering doing this mod

a little heads up always helps


heres a link to the ones i bought that dont fit:

S0BZ 1xCold White H8 3528 120SMD LED Error Free Car Vehicle Fog Lights Lamp Bulb | eBay


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 9

magnaflow dual tipped exhaust

i was a little disappointed in the sound of the exhaust that comes on the RS package, you would
figure that considering we get a "ground effects" kit and spoiler as well as 18 inch rims and fog lights that chevrolet
would at least throw a nicer exhaust in there.

so i did it myself, well i took it to a shop myself 

so i bought this muffler on ebay, magnaflow of course. the best sound for the cruze.

here is the link as found on ebay

MagnaFlow 14805 Universal Polished Stainless STREET Series Muffler with Tips | eBay

it took a bit of effort to get installed but was well worth the wait

i only removed the original muffler found just in front of the rear z link cross member.

here are the pictures.






















Video:

Outside Rev

http://youtu.be/vNm5fYK0FhA

Inside Drive around

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_G4U-JK7Po&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 10

Rally armor Rally flaps

so i was tired of getting splatter all over my car and as you may know i attempted to get something started with 
rokbloks in another thread but i'm tired of waiting and winter is just a couple days away till the great Canadian blizzard hits so i'm not taking any chances. lol

i went out and bought these as a set of 4 from there website ( cheapest set )

i went to canadian tire and bought my hardware.

- 4 boxes of x4 toggle bolts
- 3 boxes of x6 washers with rubber backing

i did not use a spacer because i don't see there being a problem with the gap,
4 screws per flap is more then enough, very snug and no rubbing or movement.

i've only done the rear so far and it turned out great.

here is the website 

Universal BASIC Mud flap Red logo


here are the results


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

4x4 status haha,needs drop asap


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah! i plan on buying pro kit this summer


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Rally Armor FTW!


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I tried the same led fog lights. I even took the whole bumper off and still had a hard time installing them. So instead i went with yellow fog lights.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i ordered a new set of led fog lights

ill post when they are installed


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ Excited to see the outcome!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

im more excited to see what your monster cruze is going to put out on a track once you get all your upgrades done up starchy

go gold or go home


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> im more excited to see what your monster cruze is going to put out on a track once you get all your upgrades done up starchy
> 
> go gold or go home


"Once" Being the keyword! lol its still a long way off but i am tackling it one month at a time!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

luvin the updates bro!!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 11

Carbonfiber vinyl wrap centre console

i did not enjoy the silver trim in the centre console so i contemplated plastidipping it, but i was not a fan of the other cruze's ive
seen on here with that done. so i did it my way, and personally i think it looks awesome.

install time was about 30 minutes a piece, also be careful when removing the dash panels. i used my hands which was difficult
( did not want to damage anything ), you could possibly break the plastic.

you will want:

-razor blade
-hair dryer
-patience 

I also plan on doing the steering wheel trim. 

here is the link as found on ebay:

2FT X 5FT CARBON FIBER VINYL WRAP 3D PROFESSIONAL GRADE BUBBLE FREE AIR RELEASE | eBay


here is a picture of the final result:


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Mod 12

Winter Mode

rims and tiers.


Rims:

rtx Stratus 16"

Roues RTX Wheels - STRATUS



Tires:

nokian norman 4 

cant find a good link 

Pictures:


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dayummm u r too much!!
U're a Cruze Mod-God!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks man , my list is almost complete...

all thats missing is:

-Rims
-Eibach pro kit 
-and maby a tune 

then i am stopping lol!


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

great build, really like the front lip spoiler


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> thanks man , my list is almost complete...
> 
> all thats missing is:
> 
> ...



....but are you....?


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

beautiful car man


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks sik gambler!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 13

SCANGAUGE 2


well as you may have seen in a previous post, i went and bought myself a bluetooth obd II adapter for the cruze. it works great!
dont get me wrong i love using it with the torque app on the galaxy s 3, in fact its better then the scangauge 2. its just that it all relies on me having open the app and using battery power all the time. plus i cant use hands free calling and the torque app at the same time  and i also really wanted to put in the zzp gauge pod with gauges but it was a but too much for me.

so here is a great way of having a permanent " temporary" solution.

mostly i wanted boost pressure ( psi ) and water temperature, considering my late model 2012 cruze does not display water temperature
in the dic 

i bought this on the canadian scangauge site and received it 6 working days later.

here is the link to where the scangauge 2 was bought:

ScanGaugeCanada.com


also for those whom already have it heres a quick link to the xgauge codes:

- GM Specific : Linear Logic : Home of the ScanGauge

- XGauges for CANSF vehicles : Linear Logic : Home of the ScanGauge

the xgauge is not working 100% so i am waitng for a new update to come out to fix this *so beware*, but otherwise all pre-programed 
gauges work 100%

mounted it on the dash behind the main cluster to keep it clean and within view, i think it looks great.
plugged it in , passed the wire up and through the skirt they use to cover the steering column, wrapped around the rpm gauge
up behind the cluster and finally to the scangauge 2.


here are the pictures:


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

man faudrait ce rencontre voir nos char  on a pas mal les meme mod! jaime ben mon scangauge aussi!


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

cest quoi les xgauge? cest des code pour poper dautre info du scangauge? Quelle genre d'info de plus?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

c pour le afr, qui vienne po dedans pi le knock, ya beaucoup de véhicule sure le marche, pi y montre des différente information au écu pour toute les différente marque. le xgauge te l'esse chercher les information spécifique du marque. dans le fond , toute les vehicule sure le marche on des gauge commun que le scangauge va montre aussi tôt que sa sort de la boite. mes le xgauge var chercher plus pour ton char.

tu reste ou toi ?

je reste a chicoutimi.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

ho ok jpensais tetais a drummunville fouille moi pourquoi!  ok ben yan pas de wideband sur le char stock donc tu peux pas avoir le vrai afr avec le scanguage ca cest certain... le knock oui par exemple on la via le efi tuner alors cest certain que le scanguage peu aller le lire autrement. jsuis de laval.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

check les lien que jai poster pour the scangauge 2 , tu va voir toute les affaire que on peux ajouter que on a po deja programmer dans le scangauge. toute les Chevrolet peux calculer afr. y faut just entre la code , je lavais avec mon application torque avec mon cell, cest trop hot.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

cest pas vraiment un afr cest un indicateur avec le o2 sensor... cest pas precis comme un wideband. crois moi... si tu vas faire tuner ton char le tuner va installer une sonde wideband temporairement pour faire une lecture adequoite.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree totally! ccasion14:


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

here is pictures of the front mud flap installation, you need to remove the whole plastic wheel well cover to be able to properly secure your front flaps.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any pics on the flaps mounted to car? Was wondering how low the flap hangs to the ground.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

2 inches in the front and 4 in the back  only rubs if you take speed bumps too fast and unbelievably steep curbs


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

heres a video on the rally flaps 

rally armour mud flaps on 2012 chevrolet cruze RS pakage - YouTube


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice flaps! I should really get on this before the winter snow hits IL.


----------



## newmanb138 (Dec 10, 2012)

How did you mount the rear flaps since there is an "offset" from the inner wheel well to the bumper?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

put in on over top of it , i used no spacer. with 4 toggle bolts its very snug and does not move


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

You have any larger versions of your avatar? That looks really good!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Just search for chevrolet cruze z spec wallpaper on google images, this is my goal for my car, just gotta find rims like these and the grille 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

That lip was just what I was looking for! Looks good


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

*update!

*here is a video i made for removing the trim of the centre console trim if you want to wrap it in vinyl 

centre console trim removal 2012 chevrolet cruze - YouTube


----------



## miketempleton (Jan 20, 2013)

Ru5ty said:


> View attachment 7372


I know this was at the very beginning of your thread, but I *really* like the extra lip on the front. Plus it does give your paint that additional protection, like you said. Nice work!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks bud!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

[h=2]







a proper recording of the magnaflow 14805 exhaust.[/h]the planets aligned and this video was borne 

sunny + low wind + clean car + new microphone

so here she is in all her glory 

2012 chevrolet cruze magnaflow 14805 exhaust properly recorded - YouTube​


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey man just want to give you some props on the most thorough description and pictures wanna give you props on the build too! Well done. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks a lot! i am pretty much finished modding the cruze, unless something amazing comes out soon. like the z-spec front grills


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

When I get the money im going ti do a black mesh

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 14


Rs symbol de badge 

while washing my girlfriends car we decided to remove the dealership sticker on the trunk..... bad move!

the sun totally faded all the paint , so under the sticker was nice and clean lol.

so i decided to remove the rs badge on the side so that this would never happen to this car, for if it ever fell off , i would not buy another one 

results:


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 15

led interrior lights and trunk light

was a bit un satisfied with the output of the factory lights, so i changed them.

found theses on ebay, and what i love about them is that they fit flawlessly and they are made for the cruze!

link for ebay:

LED 5050 Interior Lights Lamp Bulbs Chevrolet Cruze Visor Dome Cargo Room | eBay

Results:















ill add pic at night, tonight.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Are yoy going to use those badges cause if not I have a project I'd like to use them for? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Are yoy going to use those badges cause if not I have a project I'd like to use them for?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


one is now inside on the glove box edge and the other one is in the garage , sorry im keeping them.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha okay man just figured I'd ask. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

MOD 16

Trifecta tune

i never thought id buy a trifecta tune, ive never felt like I've needed more from my cruze till recently.

ive been going out 4x4ing with my friends and i really wanted to buy a new jeep wrangler. ill be honest, i almost traded in my cruze for one. but last minute i decided to keep it. so after all that i figured maybe it was the amount of power and torque that the jeep had that made me want to get a jeep. 

I just bought the trifecta tune through the recent group buy and am now currently waiting for my cable to be shipped and the base tune to be emailed to me.

Heres where i bought my tune:

Welcome to Bad News Racing

bad news racing is a great site! ill only buy my parts from them, and at the same time i've been accumulating points due to my purchases.

i will be putting a before and after video of the tune recorded from my go pro and using my obd2 torque app with my smartphone. i have 5km of straight road that has barely any traffic to do my pulls on. 

heres what i plan to do in the video:

*stock tune 
*
0-60
0-80
0-100
0-120

while monitoring:

-water temperature
-intake temperature
-knock
-boost 
-air fuel ratio

*Trifecta tune 
*
same as the stock tune *but *in eco and sport mode. 

reason for all this is because i cant find a good video on this at all anywhere.

it may take a while considering that i do not know when my cable and tune will arrive so stay tuned!


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Ru5ty,

I'm thinking about installing the EZ lip because I've got a few small scratches to my RS lip from coming down the ramp too fast. 

Do you think the lip would create alot of drag? And also, should I buff out the scratches first before putting on the lip? 

I have a white LTZ RS, I wonder if the side skirts would look good. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

nujadul said:


> Hi Ru5ty,
> 
> I'm thinking about installing the EZ lip because I've got a few small scratches to my RS lip from coming down the ramp too fast.
> 
> ...










That is the Eco cruze front lip from factory cost me 120 Canadian and looks great the two bolts at each end line up perfectly you just need to put 4-8 screws depending how secure you want it on your lip looks amazing, and no drag can't really notice any degrading fuel mileage maybe better but def not worse


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

nujadul said:


> Hi Ru5ty,
> 
> I'm thinking about installing the EZ lip because I've got a few small scratches to my RS lip from coming down the ramp too fast.
> 
> ...


as far as i know the lip should not create a noticeable difference in drag, but keep in mind changing the aerodynamics by adding anything to the exterior that is not oem will have an effect. but this is just plain moulded rubber with double sided tape, so there should not be a big difference. plus its super flexible. so it will let air pass as it wishes.

as for your small scratches , it depends how deep they are. clear coat deep? down to primer? plastic rubbed away creating crevices? if its down to primer i would not worry. this double sided tape on the ez lip is the strongest i have ever seen or used. i swear its like a magnet for a surface to stick to. i would defiantly wash the surface to witch it will stick verry well. even with a bit of rubbing alcohol i bought mine while my car was still brand new so a bit of soap and water was enough. it all comes down to personal preference my friend. if you want to polish it, go for it  it's a good thing to do.

i have not seen the ez lip on the cruze side skirts , but it may not look bad. 

also if you have some cash to throw around you can do what CyclonicWrath did and get the eco front lip. which is an idea that i have been tempted to try out myself. the reason i bought the ez lip is because i find that our front bumper on the rs starts low on the sides and rises up more in the middle. which is a good thing cause the sidewalks around here are like 1/8 of an inch from rubbing 

hope this helps and feel free to ask more questions! im here to help!

Ru5ty


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Thread moved to Owner Projects per OP approval/request as this is a dedicated, and frequently updated build.

Keep it up Ru5ty!


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks. I just installed the EZ lip and I can't say I like the look too much. Although I'm sure it will do it's job protecting the underside from further curb rash. I'm tempted to install the ECO deflector myself. I think you should try the eco deflector as well, it looks nice. I like how it dosen't go up in the middle, makes the car look lower. 

CyclonicWrath, where did you buy the eco deflector and do you think it protects the RS lip from curb rash? Also did you have to make any extra holes to mount it on?


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

wish i had the money to do the cold air intake install! how do you like it so far after having it for a while?


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> View attachment 15659
> 
> That is the Eco cruze front lip from factory cost me 120 Canadian and looks great the two bolts at each end line up perfectly you just need to put 4-8 screws depending how secure you want it on your lip looks amazing, and no drag can't really notice any degrading fuel mileage maybe better but def not worse


Part number GM1092229?

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Ru5ty said:


> i also relocated the car's obd 2 plug


Any good details on this? Is just as simple as unscrewing the mount, moving the plug up then screwing it back in?


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

great job on your car and the write ups!!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

IACRUZE248 said:


> great job on your car and the write ups!!


Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

Great Job on the cruze!! I'll be using the clip on taking off the interior trim as soon as i get my vinal wrap. Thanks for all the detailed write ups helps a bunch.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Czaja25 said:


> wish i had the money to do the cold air intake install! how do you like it so far after having it for a while?


car runs great ! no problems at all! a must have on all 1.4L T!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

its great ! totaly worth the money


----------



## ShadowOxide (Apr 28, 2015)

Thread revival - any updates on your tune? Considering it on my 1.4t 6spd.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

any luck on the tune..?


----------

